# Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No.1



## emphazis

Download on iTunes: http://bit.ly/lxYMUN

Oclassica presents a new album by the acclaimed pianist Denis Burstein - Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No.1 / Lokshin: Prelude and Theme with Variations for Piano. These two piano works by two Russian genius composers were recorded live.
The names of Rachmaninov and Lokshin are peculiarly entwined through their life circumstances: Rachmaninov was forced to emigrate after the Bolsheviks coming to power, whereas Lokshin was defamed by the KGB and his works had not been performed until lately.
Alexander Lokshin (1920 - 1987) was born in Biysk (Western Siberia), in Russia. A student of a great Russian composer, Nikolay Myaskovsky and a great composer of his time, he was highly spoken of by Shostakovich. Tragically, he was not appreciated in his lifetime due to his lack of compromise with the Soviet regime. Ungrounded accusations amounted to slander, Lokshin was persecuted by the KGB his music being rejected by the censors. For decades, his name was in oblivion both in Russia and in the West.
Prelude and Theme with Variations for Piano were composed in 1982. The short piece is uniquely like a drop of water reflecting the whole world of the composer with all the distinguishing images and touch.
Unlike Lokshin, Rachmaninov's early lapse in career did not undermine his further success. The composer has been known worldwide for his fundamentally Russian style and passion. Presented in this album Piano Sonata No.1, which was originally themed after Goethe's tragic play, Faust, is one of the woefully underperformed works of the master. Denis Burshtein, who was first introduced to public as young genius and has since grown into an accomplished musician, performs this piece with exceptional projection and understanding.
About Denis Burstein
Denis Burstein was born on May 13, 1977 in Tver, Russia and comes from a family of musicians. The bright creative talent of the child was apparent at a very early age when he started his training with his father, a noted professor and respective musician. Denis quickly mastered the instrument technically and showed his ability as a composer, performing constantly his own original piano pieces.
Denis was recognized as an unusual talent in the musical circles and became popular by performing regularly in different towns in Russia. He appeared with numerous symphony orchestras, performing piano concertos by Haydn, Mozart and Gershwin. In 1991 he took part in several Young Music Festivals in England and Germany achieving great success.
In 1992 Denis was admitted to the Moscow Gnessin Specialized School, where he studied with Professor Vladimir Tropp. Denis continued his education with Vl. Tropp at the Russian Gnessin Academy of Music (1994-1999, graduated with the highest honors) and later at the Post-graduate Department of the Academy (1999-2001, PhD).
In 1993 Denis gave a debut recital at the Rachmaninov Hall of the Moscow Conservatoire. The following two years he took part in music festivals in Kuhmo (Finland) and in Davos, and as a result of his participation in these festivals he was invited to go on tour in Japan (Yokohama, Osaka, Nigata, Hiroshima).
In 1996 he performed music for two pianos with Konstantin Lifschitz at the Royal Academy of Music in London. The same year he was invited to give two recitals in the Verdi Hall at the Milan Conservatoire. In October of 1997 Denis went on tour to Switzerland with the Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra under Vladimir Fedoseyev (Bern, Basel, Geneva and other cities). In 1998 he
won the prize at the M. Rostropovich New Foundation Scholarship (Heinrich Neuhaus Scholarship) and in July 1999 was re-invited to play with the Bucharest Symphony Orchestra under Maestro Pascu-Radulescu.
After his appearance at the International Piano Festival 1999 at Williams College presented by Taubman Institute (Williamstown, MA) Denis was invited to make his official US debut at the Third Annual Miami International Piano Festival of Discovery in February 2000. In 2001 he has performed his debut recital in Berlin Steinway-Haus, followed by appearances in Steinway Halls of New-York and London.
In March 2002 he became a prizewinner at the 1st Scriabin Competition for Young Composers (the 3rd prize for Lewis Carroll Vocal Cycle).
In 2004 he was awarded a scholarship by the German Academic Exchange Service. This gave him an opportunity to study with Prof. Bernd Goetzke at the University of Music and Drama in Hanover (the Solo Class Programme 2004-2005).
In January 2004 Denis had his debut with the Pennsylvania Sinfonia Orchestra under Allan Birney in Allentown, PA, and the same year he appeared with Tito Schipa Symphony Orchestra under Carlo Palleschi at the International Music Festival in Lecce, Italy.
Denis Burstein has made numerous recordings for Kultura Broadcasting Company and TV channel "Blagovest" in Russia as well as live recordings for VAI and WLRN Public Radio and Television in the US.
Academic activities. In 1999 Denis has been appointed officially as a professor at the Piano Faculty of the Russian Gnessin Academy of Music, and in 2001 he received his own class. Since 2006 he also works with post-graduate students. In 2004 he was appointed as a guest professor at KBS Conservatory in Seoul, Korea.
Mr. Burstein is a frequent jury member of several national piano competitions and in addition he holds Master Classes across Russia and abroad (Florida International University, 2001; Kangnam University, Korea, 2004).
About Oclassica label
Oclassica is a digital record label. We license digital rights, compile and sell recordings of classical music via a wide range of on-line music stores on a global market. Oсlassica holds exclusive digital rights for mostly all classical music recordings made in the past decade on the post-Soviet territory which had never been released. The company headquartered in Riga, Latvia.


----------



## kv466

Thanks for the, uh,...extensive reading material there...I'll make sure and give it a listen


----------



## Guest

Sounds OK, but I think I'll stick with Alexis Weissenberg and Oli Mustonen.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## davidsannderson

Oh, the Rachmaninoff Sonata #1!  Oh, the joys of the world.


----------



## Pugg

Along with Ashkenazy and Mustonen this is one not to forget

​
Adam Nieman Live in Recital

Bach, J S:English Suite No. 2 in A minor, BWV807

Chopin:Rondo a la Mazurka, Op. 5
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52

Fauré:Nocturne No. 4 in E flat major Op. 36

Kreisler:Liebesleid

*Rachmaninoviano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
*
Trio élégiaque No. 1 in G minor, Op. post.

Schumann:

Études symphoniques, Op. 13

Adam Nieman (piano)


----------



## worov

> Sounds OK, but I think I'll stick with Alexis Weissenberg and Oli Mustonen.


Since I don't like Rachmaninoff, I think I'll stick with Prokofiev's sonatas. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Sounds OK, but I think I'll stick with Alexis Weissenberg and Oli Mustonen.


Eh...forget Mustonen--Lugansky is way better! (I didn't have it at the time of the original post.)


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Eh...forget Mustonen--Lugansky is way better! (I didn't have it at the time of the original post.)


That's cheating .


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I like Howard Shelley's aristocratic version.


----------



## Pugg

Animal the Drummer said:


> I like Howard Shelley's aristocratic version.


I would call it " brave ".


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Any views on Idil Biret's recording of R's Sonata no 1??


----------



## Pugg

Pat Fairlea said:


> Any views on Idil Biret's recording of R's Sonata no 1??


A laps in my memory, I held my head in shame .


----------



## LarryShone

Kontrapunctus said:


> Sounds OK, but I think I'll stick with Alexis Weissenberg and Oli Mustonen.


I have it with Ashkenazy. That'll do me.


----------



## Pugg

LarryShone said:


> I have it with Ashkenazy. That'll do me.


You are a traditionalist, nothing wrong with that mind you .


----------



## LarryShone

Pugg said:


> You are a traditionalist, nothing wrong with that mind you .


Am I? I wasnt aware I was a traditionalist. Just someone who likes classical music. I probably couldnt tell one conductor from another to be honest.


----------



## Pugg

LarryShone said:


> Am I? I wasn't aware I was a traditionalist. Just someone who likes classical music. I probably couldn't tell one conductor from another to be honest.


That's a honest answer.


----------

